# Can Marriott to Marriott exchanges and Getaways get Elite nights credits?



## thickey (Jul 8, 2009)

I am sure this has been discussed, but I just got off the phone, trying to get credit for 3 stays since July, 2008 (when eligibility supposedly began).  They are telling me that II exchanges do not qualify, nor do II Getaways.  ONLY  room incidental charges, and bookingsa through Marriott reservations.  

Is this right?  Are the rules in print anywhere?  Even the Rewards customer service Supervisor got involved...


----------



## Kazy (Jul 8, 2009)

I got Elite credit for a 7 night stay at Manor Club in April 2009.  I booked this stay with an AC.  I also exchanged into St Thomas in May 2009 and got credit for that stay as well.


----------



## lovearuba (Jul 8, 2009)

*Ask again*

Hi
I got credit for an interval exchange and plan to get credit for a getaway.  You may need to ask again.  In the future you also may want to make sure the stays show in your reservations section of your marriott account before you stay.  I had to call to get them to add my marriott number so it would pull them in.


----------



## thickey (Jul 8, 2009)

They are telling me it ain't so...  :-(


----------



## thickey (Jul 8, 2009)

It did show.   I am confused.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 8, 2009)

You should received credit for the stay as long as your Marriott Rewards number is linked to the reservation. You will likely need to call Marriott reservations to provide your II confirmation number, and they should be able to add your MR number to the reservation. This should work for all Marriott timeshare stays except for a rental (if the owner takes credit for the stay).


----------



## thickey (Jul 8, 2009)

Apparently everyone is getting these credits incorrectly ???  Marriott is not budging.  They say that Interval is a "third party" and I cannot get any elite night's credit for any stays involving my exchanges and a getaway I bought thru II.  Now I am angry.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Got Mine*



thickey said:


> Apparently everyone is getting these credits incorrectly ???  Marriott is not budging.  They say that Interval is a "third party" and I cannot get any elite night's credit for any stays involving my exchanges and a getaway I bought thru II.  Now I am angry.



I would suggest calling. I received mine this week at Shadow Ridge. I asked about it when I checked in and lady at check-in took my MR number and placed it in my reservation without a problem. It's on the books. I used an AC too.


----------



## Latravel (Jul 8, 2009)

I just received 7 nts credit for a getaway to DSV1.  I find that information changes depending on which agent you talk to.  In this case, I would be firm and ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## thickey (Jul 8, 2009)

Both times I called today, they put me on hold while the supposedly spoke to their supervisor.  Are the rules in writing anywhere?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 8, 2009)

This is another one of those things that Marriott does, but it seems to fly against their rules. They say you're not supposed to get points unless you are personally staying in the room with your guests, but some on this board have suugested they received reward points for weeks that they rented to others.

The rules appear to say those type of stays is excluded, but many have said they received credit, so Marriott is obviously giving credit when they shouldn't be, unfotunately not in your case.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 8, 2009)

I've seldom had 'pleasant' discussions with MR people, and have preferred to deal with the Marriott reservations people.  I got credit today for a 1 night stay in Pittsburgh (Monday) but haven't yet seen the previous two weeks credit for my Manor Club stay just before it.  Hopefully they are just a little slower than credit for hotel stays as I really don't want to get another snippy MR person who feels everyone is out to screw them.  One of my 2 weeks was 'owned' and the other was an 'exchange' using a deposit for the same resort, same week (got it with a studio from MSE).

Brian


----------



## NWL (Jul 8, 2009)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This is another one of those things that Marriott does, but it seems to fly against their rules. They say you're not supposed to get points unless you are personally staying in the room with your guests, but some on this board have suugested they received reward points for weeks that they rented to others.



I am one of those people.  I rented out my lock-off in March 2009, and not only received credit for the points they earned while there, but also received the night credits as well.  The only thing I can come up with for receiving these credits is my rewards number was on the original reservation.  I assume the renters could have put their rewards number on the reservation, but I'm not sure.

Cheers!


----------



## potchak (Jul 8, 2009)

I recently got credit for my Surf club stay - 7nts, but it did take a couple of days to get it to show.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2009)

Unfortunately you are in a proverbial gray area. The terms of the elite nights on TS stays in the original e-mail that was received (trying to still find mine) it did indicate that it had to be your home ownership stay in order to get the credit.

Though a post on the Marriott Insiders forum by a Marriott representative, posted here by another Tugger, indicates even II exchanges are included.

Most people when exchanging in call Marriott Rewards and have their rewards number added to their reservation. Your stay should then appear in your Upcoming Stays on Marriott.com. It is also recommended to charge some amount of funds to the room so that points will post. After many exchanges and getaways this process has never failed us to get us the elite night credits.

Some have had success with calling Marriott Rewards after a stay to get the nights credits, others have not. I would pretty much expect that if they don't post automatically that I would not be able to get them.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 8, 2009)

Anecdotaly, our last two M to M exchanges, both at Waiohai, posted to my MR account without action at any point in the process. The most recent, last November, showed in my 'Upcoming Reservations" after the exchange had been confirmed (deposit-first, clearing about 5 months out). Unclear, but perhaps this is a developer-owner thing (not having to take action of any sort). I've also had rentals (where I'm the landlord) post to my MR account, but that was back when I merely added the tenant's name in the secondary guest position. Lately I've put them in the primary and don't seem to get stay credits anymore. 

Well, YMMV 

Pat


----------



## IuLiKa (Jul 9, 2009)

I got credit for the stay in Hawaii, and also in may for the stay in DSV2. Last year in Hawaii, I had no idea that you could get credit. This year, I called Marriott and they added my DSV2 stay to my account. I couldn't do it online myself. I had no problem getting credit for the nights.

One more idea, is to go to the flyertalk forum, and find Ira's email. She is one of the Marriott reps over there. She is good. I am pretty sure I read there that she said that we get credit. 

Not sure why you are having this problems.


----------



## CarolRocks (Jul 11, 2009)

*Marriott Elite credits*

I am new to TUG and was reading thru these posts.  I have a Marriott Rewards card (Elite) and also own at the Marriott Grande Vista. If I am understanding these posts correctly, I should be getting credit on my stays (thru Interval) for Marriott Resorts.  Last year, I booked two separate weeks at the Marriott Surf Club. I did not personally go - I had guest certificates issed.  Should I have been able to get these 2 weeks credited to my Marriott Rewards Elite nights.  Next month we are going to the Marriott Seaview but I purchased this week from someone on Redweek who sold the week to us and issued us a guest certificate in our name.  Should I be able to get credit for this week through Marriott?  If so, please provide me with some guidance on how to get credit.  Thanks so much.

Carol


----------



## camachinist (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Carol,

When I rent our Marriott intervals, there is no 'guest certificate' provided. The renter signs a rental agreement, pays, and then I call up MVCI owner services and add their names to the reservation. After I do so, the tenant can see their name on it when they search the reservation number on marriott.com. I haven't asked them if they get stay credit or points for the stay, but I do know they get points for incidentals if they add their own MRP number to the reservation when they check in.

If you 'rented' this week from someone who doesn't actually own at the resort, rather an exchange, you've technically violated the rules of the exchange company and face the possibility of being denied occupancy. Regardless, I doubt you will get any stay credits or points for the stay, as you're not actually paying Marriott any money and don't own at the resort. Never hurts to try though 

Pat


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2009)

CarolRocks said:


> I am new to TUG and was reading thru these posts.  I have a Marriott Rewards card (Elite) and also own at the Marriott Grande Vista. If I am understanding these posts correctly, I should be getting credit on my stays (thru Interval) for Marriott Resorts.  Last year, I booked two separate weeks at the Marriott Surf Club. I did not personally go - I had guest certificates issed.  Should I have been able to get these 2 weeks credited to my Marriott Rewards Elite nights.  Next month we are going to the Marriott Seaview but I purchased this week from someone on Redweek who sold the week to us and issued us a guest certificate in our name.  Should I be able to get credit for this week through Marriott?  If so, please provide me with some guidance on how to get credit.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Carol



You won't get credits for nights you don't stay in the room for the most part. The important thing here is how the reservations are setup. When you get a guest certificate the person on the certificate gets put on the reservation, they can then add their rewards number to the reservation at check in or ahead of time. Unless your name is on the reservation and your MR number in the system, you won't get the nights credit. If you rent someone your home resort week and you add their name to the reservation and they never put their MR number on the room you will end up with the credits.



camachinist said:


> Hi Carol,
> If you 'rented' this week from someone who doesn't actually own at the resort, rather an exchange, you've technically violated the rules of the exchange company and face the possibility of being denied occupancy. Regardless, I doubt you will get any stay credits or points for the stay, as you're not actually paying Marriott any money and don't own at the resort. Never hurts to try though
> 
> Pat



Actually Carol is not violating any rules here, the II member who rented an II week to them is violating the rules and they could lose their membership privileges. Carol would not. Though Carol may be denied occupancy. In this case as long as Carol has their name on the reservation and their MR number on there also, they should get credit for the stay. This would be no different than booking your own getaway stay and getting the credits.


----------



## CarolRocks (Jul 12, 2009)

*Marriott Rewards Elite Credits*

Thanks for all the responses.  I think I am somewhat starting to understand this.  Too bad all these years that I have used my timeshare, I never knew I could get reward credits for those stays.  So now I have two questions:

1) On the two guest certificates, that I purchased for friends to go to the Marriott Aruba Surf Club this past April thru Interval, do you think I would get retroactive elite night credits for those?  If so, how do I go about this?

2) On my upcoming stay at the Marriott Seaview, who do I call to get my rewards number put on this stay?  Do I call Marriott Rewards telephone number, or the Seaview direct?

Thanks:


----------



## camachinist (Jul 12, 2009)

It sounds like Carol is a saavy timesharer who is a II member. Want to update that opinion? 

Carol, call owner services and give them the underlying Marriott reservation number and ask to have your number attached to the reservation. Or, e-mail them. The last time I added names, a few months ago, I did it all via e-mail. 

Pat


----------



## ldanna (Jul 12, 2009)

CarolRocks said:


> 2) On my upcoming stay at the Marriott Seaview, who do I call to get my rewards number put on this stay?  Do I call Marriott Rewards telephone number, or the Seaview direct?



Where is Marriott Seaview?


----------



## camachinist (Jul 12, 2009)

It's in New Jersey near Atlantic City


----------



## CarolRocks (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you provide me with the marrriott email address to request my timeshare week is credited to my marriott rewards account?  Thanks.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 12, 2009)

My 14 night credit for two recent TS weeks came through today ... we checked out July 5...so it takes a little longer than hotel credits.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2009)

CarolRocks said:


> Thanks for all the responses.  I think I am somewhat starting to understand this.  Too bad all these years that I have used my timeshare, I never knew I could get reward credits for those stays.  So now I have two questions:


This is actually new as of July 2008. While many people still got credit for nights before that, Marriott only officially began offering it at that time.



> 1) On the two guest certificates, that I purchased for friends to go to the Marriott Aruba Surf Club this past April thru Interval, do you think I would get retroactive elite night credits for those?  If so, how do I go about this?


You won't get the credit because you aren't staying in the resort. You can have your MR number added to the reservation, but if your friends have one of their own they have the right to add theirs and you won't get the nights or the points. However since this seems retroactive I would give you a zero percent chance of getting credit.



> 2) On my upcoming stay at the Marriott Seaview, who do I call to get my rewards number put on this stay?  Do I call Marriott Rewards telephone number, or the Seaview direct?
> 
> Thanks:


Call Marriott Rewards, they may transfer you to Owner Services who may transfer you back to Marriott Rewards. They don't really have it all together on this.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 17, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Marriott rewards and they absolutely refused to add my number to the upcoming stay. This was even after I told them I did this just last month with 2 other stays.

BUT I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 17, 2009)

The 'attitude' of MR reps is quite poor compared to other areas.  I suggest you try again if you can't do it online .. but this time with a reservations rep.  If that fails, try MVCI Service rep, not Marriott Rewards people who seem to have a chip on their shoulder.

Brian


----------



## camachinist (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, if you don't hear the correct answer, politely thank them and hang up and call back.

Lately, I've done most of the things related to our timeshares (like adding renters names, numbers etc) via e-mail with MVCI guest services using the contact panel in my MVCI account. So far, works great


----------



## Superchief (Jul 17, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> The 'attitude' of MR reps is quite poor compared to other areas.  I suggest you try again if you can't do it online .. but this time with a reservations rep.  If that fails, try MVCI Service rep, not Marriott Rewards people who seem to have a chip on their shoulder.
> 
> Brian



I also suggest calling marriott reservations, not MR rewards. I have never had a problem with the Marriott reservations reps. I provide my confirmation number and they add my MR # to the reservation. I am then able to see the reservation in my online account.


----------



## AMJ (Jul 26, 2009)

I am having the same problem that Bill is having. I exchanged into Surfwatch with my Cypress Harbour week and when I tried to add the rewards number to my reservation, I got an error message. I have called Marriott Reservations, MVCI, and Marriott Rewards on multiple occasions. Each time I have been told, they can't add the number to an II exchange. They all said it has to be done at the time of check-in. This was never a problem in the past. Either MVCI took care of it for me or I would add it online.

Joyce


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 26, 2009)

AMJ said:


> I am having the same problem that Bill is having. I exchanged into Surfwatch with my Cypress Harbour week and when I tried to add the rewards number to my reservation, I got an error message. I have called Marriott Reservations, MVCI, and Marriott Rewards on multiple occasions. Each time I have been told, they can't add the number to an II exchange. They all said it has to be done at the time of check-in. This was never a problem in the past. Either MVCI took care of it for me or I would add it online.
> 
> Joyce



The problem is not that it can't be added, they just don't know how to do it. They can add it, sometimes calling back and asking someone else will get it done. It was nice in the past when it could be added online, unfortunatly Marriott somehow messed that up. Some people have indicated that they had better results by e-mailing owner services.


----------



## aka Julie (Jul 26, 2009)

AMJ said:


> I am having the same problem that Bill is having. I exchanged into Surfwatch with my Cypress Harbour week and when I tried to add the rewards number to my reservation, I got an error message. I have called Marriott Reservations, MVCI, and Marriott Rewards on multiple occasions. Each time I have been told, they can't add the number to an II exchange. They all said it has to be done at the time of check-in. This was never a problem in the past. Either MVCI took care of it for me or I would add it online.
> 
> Joyce



I had the same problem a couple days ago.  This is the 3rd exchange in the past couple months that the problem occurred.  I called Marriott Reservations as indicated in the error message.  They told me to call MVCI.  That agent at first didn't understand what I was talking about (newbie agent I think).   I persisted and explained my story about 3 times before the light bulb clicked on.  He was able to do it and it now shows up in my DH's upcoming reservations on his MR account.

If I were you, I would just keep calling back until you get someone who will do it for you.  Very frustrating because we used to be able to do this on our own.  Are they trying to block out II exchanges from maybe getting nights' credit?  I wonder.


----------



## dougef (Jul 26, 2009)

I have had several II exchanges where I readily added my MR number to the reservation on-line.  One word of caution - wait at least a week after the II confirmation comes through.  This gives time for II to notify Marriott that there was an exchange and what your name is.  Otherwise, when you try to enter the res. number on-line to put it under your MR account, it won't find a match.

Not only have I done this with the last two exchanges I did, but I got the usual Mariott email in advance of the check-in date -  something like "Your upcoming stay at MVCI Marbella Beach Resort".


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 26, 2009)

dougef said:


> I have had several II exchanges where I readily added my MR number to the reservation on-line.  One word of caution - wait at least a week after the II confirmation comes through.  This gives time for II to notify Marriott that there was an exchange and what your name is.  Otherwise, when you try to enter the res. number on-line to put it under your MR account, it won't find a match.
> 
> Not only have I done this with the last two exchanges I did, but I got the usual Mariott email in advance of the check-in date -  something like "Your upcoming stay at MVCI Marbella Beach Resort".



I think things have changed. People have no problem finding their reservation on Marriott.com using the reservation search feature. I can usually find ours the next day after confirmation. Adding the MR number is the problem. I too was able to do this in the past with no problems. Even as recently as March of this year, but now the error message comes up and it can no longer be done online.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have always added my MR number online as well, UNTIL my last trade about four weeks ago. I had to call and have it added.


----------



## AMJ (Jul 26, 2009)

I have spoken to about 10 different people and still can't get my MR number added to my reservation.

Joyce


----------



## ira g (Jul 26, 2009)

*Both of our exchanges added by reps*

I could not add it on line but I called the Marriott reservation # to my account and I saw it immediately.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 26, 2009)

I too just tried and was told "no way"


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Had anyone been told NO by their *V*acation *O*wnership *A*dvisor?


----------



## tango4u (Jul 27, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> I too just tried and was told "no way"



Bill and others,
I had the same problem. But I asked for the supervisor when the Reservation Rep told me that she can not add the MR # to my upcoming timeshare stay (and it's an exchange from II). The Rep put me on hold and came back telling me that she added my MR onto the reservation.  
(By the way, I called the platinum reservation line).

However, I think the problem can be fixed by just simply ask for the supervisor or manager. 

MN


----------



## potchak (Jul 27, 2009)

Oddly enough, I was able to add my MR number to our stay here at the Fairway villas online prior to our arrival. I went back in to try it on other exchanges we have, and no joy. Haven't had time to play around with it lately to try with others.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't add mine online either. I called MVCI and the person told me she added it only to find out online it hasn't been. I haven't called back and tried again yet. Why is something that should be so easy so difficult?


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 27, 2009)

*Declined*

An update, I emailed MVCI and here was their response.

_Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacation Club International. 

Unfortunately, we are unable to add Marriott Rewards numbers to reservations that are made through Interval International. However, if you present your Marriott Rewards number upon check in, your account will be properly credited. I apologize for the inconvenience. 

If you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us via the e-mail address listed below or via our website at www.My-VacationClub.com. 

Best regards, 

Correspondence Counselor 
Marriott Vacation Club International 
owner.services@vacationclub.com _


----------



## AMJ (Jul 27, 2009)

That is very similar to what I have been told each time I've called in the last 2 weeks. I didn't have any problems a month ago. Maybe this is a new change.

Joyce


----------



## aka Julie (Jul 27, 2009)

Just this past Friday I was able to add my husband's MR # to the II exchange.  I persisted when the person told me it wasn't possible and eventually he did do it.  Is the "cooperation" between MVCI and II taking a downturn?


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 27, 2009)

aka Julie said:


> Just this past Friday I was able to add my husband's MR # to the II exchange.  I persisted when the person told me it wasn't possible and eventually he did do it.  Is the "cooperation" between MVCI and II taking a downturn?



Most likely just a glitch in the system ever since they changed the way MVCI rooms are looked upon - now like hotel rooms.


----------



## AceValenta (Jul 27, 2009)

I just called Marriott Reservations and provided my Rewards Number and not a problem at all.....Quickly updated on my screen.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 27, 2009)

Last update, now I called Marriott plat line again and the gentleman added my Marriott # to both reservations in about 30 seconds. When someone figures out why we get different answers let me know I am beyond confused!


----------



## AMJ (Jul 27, 2009)

After I saw your post, I tried again to call Marriott. No luck.


Joyce


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 28, 2009)

AMJ said:


> After I saw your post, I tried again to call Marriott. No luck.
> 
> 
> Joyce



I was told no over and over again. Both from the marriott hotel people and the marriott vacation club people. ( didn't push it to a supervisor with the vacation club but did for the hotel side) 

Yesterday, I sent at email to "internet.customer.care@marriott.com" and they added my reward number to my II exchange. 

I wrote:

Hi my name is xxxx.xxx
My address

I have an upcoming stay at the Marriott vacation club in Newport Coast, 
Resv # 81111111 check in date April 2 2010

Could you please add my marriott reward number to that reservation? 

Thanks

MY Name    ..  MR # 1231213123



> Marriott responded:
> Thank you for contacting Marriott.  We appreciate the opportunity to assist you.
> 
> Based on your request, we have added your Marriott Rewards account number to your reservation. You will now see this reservation in your profile online.


----------



## AMJ (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Bill. I'll give it a try.

Joyce


----------



## AMJ (Jul 28, 2009)

Bill,

It worked! 
Thanks,
Joyce


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 29, 2009)

AMJ said:


> Bill,
> 
> It worked!
> Thanks,
> Joyce


I'm pleased that your's & my email to MVCI got the results we were hoping for. Although it is really annoying that we just couldn't call one time ( like I did 6 weeks ago) and get it taken care of. 

Have a good day


----------



## Teton17 (Jul 29, 2009)

Trying to get credit after your stay is problematic.  I've found the following works when I've exchanged back into a resort where I own.  Put your Rewards number on your reservation either before or during checkin.  Make sure you have a charge to your room.  If you checkout with a $0 balance bill, you won't get credit towards elite status for the nights.  The same thing will happen to you with a hotel stay that's charged to a master account.


----------



## bw3 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Marriott doesn't care*

I currently own 5 Grande Ocean weeks and one St. Thomas MFC week.  Marriott refuses to give me credit for nights at MFC and 2 weeks at Grande Ocean.  Repeated e-mails and faxes to them have been fruitless.  These are not trades.  All the reservations have my rewards number on them.  Marriott just doesn't care anymore.  I am voting all my weeks to fire Marriott at the next shareholder vote.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2009)

bw3 said:


> I currently own 5 Grande Ocean weeks and one St. Thomas MFC week.  Marriott refuses to give me credit for nights at MFC and 2 weeks at Grande Ocean.  Repeated e-mails and faxes to them have been fruitless.  These are not trades.  All the reservations have my rewards number on them.  Marriott just doesn't care anymore.  I am voting all my weeks to fire Marriott at the next shareholder vote.



You need to send a letter to corporate executive. Nights for your ownership stays are a primised benefit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 21, 2009)

*New Message*

Marriott.com now has a much friendlier message when you try and it refuses to add your MR number to an II reservation.



> Let’s talk. Please call 1-800-MARRIOTT to add your Marriott Rewards number to your existing reservation. Changes to reservations not made through Marriott.com sometimes need to be added by our reservation associates.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 21, 2009)

AceValenta said:


> I just called Marriott Reservations and provided my Rewards Number and not a problem at all.....Quickly updated on my screen.


 
This is a new twist, perhaps.  I have two reservations where they have verbally added my MR number to the reservations BUT they don't show up on my 'upcoming reservations' list.  

So I called again, to reservations, and they said both reservations had my MR number on them and they show on her list -- but they still don't show on mine.

Brian


----------



## gomike (Sep 22, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> This is a new twist, perhaps.  I have two reservations where they have verbally added my MR number to the reservations BUT they don't show up on my 'upcoming reservations' list.
> 
> So I called again, to reservations, and they said both reservations had my MR number on them and they show on her list -- but they still don't show on mine.
> 
> Brian



Are you able to pull up the reservation when you put in your confirmation number and last name?  You can check there to see if the number is really added.

Also if you just made the reservations with II it takes a day or two for Marriott to get your name attached to the Marriott confirmation number


----------



## mas (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm almost afraid to post this for fear of some marriott rep 'correcting' my elite status, but all of a sudden sometime in the past week, my MR status changed from silver to gold.  I only have 17 nights credited to my account, however, I do have over 750,000 points.  Does the # of points balance somehow figure in to your elite level?  And if so, at what level --# of points balance?  Also, I do have two weeks at a couple of MVCI resorts scheduled with my MR # included in the booking, but even with those two weeks I still don't have the required 50 nights.  Otherwise, I have no clue as to why my level is now Gold.  Not that I'm complaining..  

As to the ongoing battle of receiving points for MVCI stays,  My experience runs the gamut.  I've always had to call to get my number added to the res but have never had a problem getting it added, until the last time; I had to call three different times before I was successful.  The first time I called the MR people, they couldn't do it and transfered me to Owner Services--same story.  Two more calls later, I finally got someone who said, "no problem" and added it to the res.  Go figure.


----------



## Latravel (Sep 22, 2009)

A lot of people have been upgraded from Silver to Gold because now Marriott uses a rolling total to calculate which status you should be.  The number of points have no connection to what level you are, except when you want to be in lifetime status, where one of the 3 requirements is the total number of points you have accumulated.  

It probably wasn't a mistake.  You probably had some credited nights from last year that rolled into this year.  Check the Marriott forum on Flyer Talk.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Same here, upgraded to Gold within the last week but we don't have the number of nights either.

This flyertalk.com post from Marriott Concierge says that there is a "Taste of Gold" promotion happening now.  Maybe that explains it.

Whatever it is, we used points Sunday night for a standard room at the Boston Marriott Copley for our daughter - she went to a friend's wedding nearby and it seemed foolish to spend $300+ for one night to stay and be able to enjoy herself with a few drinks and not have to worry about driving.  Well, she was upgraded to an Executive Suite on the 37th floor with a fabulous view and concierge service (although the lounge closes on the weekends.)  What a treat for her!


----------



## chriskre (Sep 22, 2009)

Just curious but what is all this talk about the Silver elite status.  I have a silver elite card but honestly don't know what benefits I get with it as opposed to a regular card.  I only have 2 nights credited to it so maybe that is why I don't see any difference.  What am I missing?  What makes the silver elite status better.  Any additional perks?  Thanks.
Also if I don't own a MVCI but am using an II rental for 2 weeks can I get credit for that stay in Marbella to my MR account?  Do they give points for the rental paid or just for what I spend at the resort?  
Sorry if these questions seem elementary but am still learning about MR/
Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2009)

chriskre said:


> Just curious but what is all this talk about the Silver elite status.  I have a silver elite card but honestly don't know what benefits I get with it as opposed to a regular card.  I only have 2 nights credited to it so maybe that is why I don't see any difference.  What am I missing?  What makes the silver elite status better.  Any additional perks?  Thanks.
> Also if I don't own a MVCI but am using an II rental for 2 weeks can I get credit for that stay in Marbella to my MR account?  Do they give points for the rental paid or just for what I spend at the resort?
> Sorry if these questions seem elementary but am still learning about MR/
> Thanks.



Silver Elite doesn't provide much in the way of benefits except a 20% bonus on MR points earned. So, you will earn 12 points per dollar spent instead of 10.

For II exchanges and getaways, you will only earn points on actual dollars spent while at the resort. You will not earn any points for what you paid for the exchange or getaway since that was bought from II and not Marriott.


----------



## m61376 (Sep 23, 2009)

We're golden now too , with only 17 nights this year (14 of which were timeshare stays).


----------



## potchak (Sep 24, 2009)

We have 29 nights this year, and have not been upgraded


----------



## VictorB (Sep 25, 2009)

*Gold Elite Upgrade*



m61376 said:


> We're golden now too , with only 17 nights this year (14 of which were timeshare stays).


 
Noticed that we too with 19 stays (14 of which were TS stays) were recently upgraded to Gold Status. Benefits of Gold as posted include:

*Platinum and Gold Membership*

Free Local Phone/Fax: Free, unlimited local phone calls at participating US and Canada Courtyard locations. Free faxes, up to 15 pages per day, to any US and Canada destination at participating US and Canada Courtyard by Marriott, Fairfield Inn by Marriott and SpringHill Suites by Marriott locations.
Guaranteed Concierge/Executive Club Lounge Access/Free Continental Breakfast*: Available to Platinum and Gold members at Marriott hotels, JW Marriott hotels and Renaissance hotels during normal hours of operations. For Marriott hotels, JW Marriott hotels and Renaissance hotels without a Concierge/Executive Club Lounge, enjoy a complimentary continental breakfast for your weekday stays, Monday - Friday. Show your membership card and room key in the hotel restaurant.

*Not available at resort locations
Exclusive Offers: Receive exclusive Elite member offers sent to you throughout the year.
Room Upgrade: Suites not included; upgraded accommodations at no additional charge. Based on room availability at check-in and limited to a member's personal guestroom. Not available at Marriott Vacation Club International or Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club.
Guaranteed Room Type: Priority for your requested type of room (subject to availability at participating locations).
:whoopie:


----------



## IuLiKa (Sep 27, 2009)

I also had  problems with adding my TS stay to my account. My problem is that the deed lists my husbands first, and I second, and I accumulate the nights. I do need at some point to change at the end of the year, and do it under his name (since both have MR accounts). Called Marriott and said that we do not get night credit for timeshare stays. I have tried to tell her that so far I got twice this year, she did not want to do it, send me to MVCI then send me to Interval, then back to MVCI..etc..etc.. called back marriott and found someone else, and they did add the reservation under my name. 

Now, before I left on vacation, had to change my resort. Did not have time to call, however they did add the nights to my account, because I gave them at the front desk my MR number. I also had a balance that I paid with my visa card. We did stay 6 out of 7 nights, and we only got credit for 6 nights. 

I will see what happens with the next one on Thanksgiving. 

Iulika


----------



## potchak (Sep 28, 2009)

I have always just added my MR account at check in and have never had a problem getting my nights on my account.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Sep 30, 2009)

Latravel said:


> I just received 7 nts credit for a getaway to DSV1.  I find that information changes depending on which agent you talk to.  In this case, I would be firm and ask to speak to a supervisor.


How many points did you get for your exchange (in addition to elite status credit)? Does the amount of points for a M to M Interval exchange week depend on whether it is for a stud, 1-BDRM or 2 BDRM unit?

Thank you
Kathy


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2009)

kathleenpeyer said:


> How many points did you get for your exchange (in addition to elite status credit)? Does the amount of points for a M to M Interval exchange week depend on whether it is for a stud, 1-BDRM or 2 BDRM unit?
> 
> Thank you
> Kathy



You only earn points for dollars spent at the resort on items charged to the room. You don't earn any points for the actual exchange or the cost of the exchange or getaway.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Oct 1, 2009)

*Points*

Thanks for your reply, Dioxide. 
That being the case, we have always gotten MR pts for charges to our room (charged to our MR Visa) but we have never gotten credit towards elite status for the nights spent at a M TS exch through Interval.
I'm going to call Owner Svces to try and find out why since we always present our Marriott Visa card at check-in and our rewards acct no. is imprinted on the card so they have it in the record with our reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2009)

kathleenpeyer said:


> Thanks for your reply, Dioxide.
> That being the case, we have always gotten MR pts for charges to our room (charged to our MR Visa) but we have never gotten credit towards elite status for the nights spent at a M TS exch through Interval.
> I'm going to call Owner Svces to try and find out why since we always present our Marriott Visa card at check-in and our rewards acct no. is imprinted on the card so they have it in the record with our reservation.



Just because you charge your room to your Visa doesn't mean you will get points for incidentals. At the bottom of your folio at check out it should list the MR# that the stay will be credited to.

You would get the 3 or 5 points per dollar for the Visa charges. Did you get the 10-15 points per dollar on those charges to the room? These are not points earned through the credit card, but points earned on your MR account from your stay.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 2, 2009)

I booked with a MR certificate a 7 night stay at Wentworth by the Sea in NH - a normal room which at the time was $252 a night, so I booked another room for my daughter and her dog (pet friendly).  That way I could put her on the points certificate and me on the paid 'stay' list for 7 nights.  The hotel reservation person suggested they could upgrade me to a 2 bdrm suite with living room, kitchen, etc. at their Marina Suites (really nice!) for an additional $200 a night and she was sure I'd get credit for 7 nights because I was paying about the same as just for an extra room.

When the credits didn't come in I called Marriott Rewards about it and got a rather snippy woman who said the hotel was wrong and there would be no 'stay' credit of 7 nights - only points for my charges.  I asked for a supervisor, who must have done the 'they are out to get us' training course too, and she was even more angry with me that I would try such a thing.      So, I didn't get my 7 night 'stay' credit even though I billed almost $4000 to the room (incl $200 a night for the upgrade).

I find MR reps very different from regular customer service reps of MVCI and reservations...I really do think they feel we are all out to get them.

Brian


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 4, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> I was told no over and over again. Both from the marriott hotel people and the marriott vacation club people. ( didn't push it to a supervisor with the vacation club but did for the hotel side)
> 
> Yesterday, I sent at email to "internet.customer.care@marriott.com" and they added my reward number to my II exchange.
> 
> ...



Bill, I am just curious.....is your name on your II account the same as the  name on your Marriott Reward account?

My II account has both mine and DHs name on it - we have different last names....so our confirmations from II are always sent with a strange combination of our names such as "John Smith Doe" or John Doe Jane".

When I try to add the II exchange reservation, it tells me the names do not match.

I am thinking of taking my name visually off the II account so the accounts match and I am able to add the reservation to the Marriott Rewards Account - Upcoming Reservations.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 4, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Bill, I am just curious.....is your name on your II account the same as the  name on your Marriott Reward account?
> 
> My II account has both mine and DHs name on it - we have different last names....so our confirmations from II are always sent with a strange combination of our names such as "John Smith Doe" or John Doe Jane".
> 
> ...



We use only Don's name on both the MR and II accounts but I make all of our reservations, and they automatically use my name if I call in because I start the call, "hi, this is Susan J ..."  It's just a matter of me asking them to put the reservation in his name.  I think your idea about switching to the one name that you'll always use might help make it easier to keep track of all of your reservations, because you'll only have to log in to one MR account and one II account online.

But you'll still run up against this problem when you're dealing with II exchanges.  The people whose names do match on both accounts still can't easily attach their MR numbers to their confirmed II exchanges.  If you try to do it through the MR website, a message pops up that you need to call in for assistance.  In some cases, even after that call, the II exchange still does not appear in the "Upcoming Reservations" despite the MR number being attached to it.

If you make sure when you check-in for your exchange that your MR number is attached, then you shouldn't have a problem getting credit for the number of nights stayed or for the points earned by charging resort incidentals to the unit during your stay.  In our experience we haven't had to follow up after our stays the way some folks here are describing.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 4, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> We use only Don's name on both the MR and II accounts but I make all of our reservations, and they automatically use my name if I call in because I start the call, "hi, this is Susan J ..."  It's just a matter of me asking them to put the reservation in his name.  I think your idea about switching to the one name that you'll always use might help make it easier to keep track of all of your reservations, because you'll only have to log in to one MR account and one II account online.
> 
> But you'll still run up against this problem when you're dealing with II exchanges.  The people whose names do match on both accounts still can't easily attach their MR numbers to their confirmed II exchanges.  If you try to do it through the MR website, a message pops up that you need to call in for assistance.  In some cases, even after that call, the II exchange still does not appear in the "Upcoming Reservations" despite the MR number being attached to it.
> 
> If you make sure when you check-in for your exchange that your MR number is attached, then you shouldn't have a problem getting credit for the number of nights stayed or for the points earned by charging resort incidentals to the unit during your stay.  In our experience we haven't had to follow up after our stays the way some folks here are describing.



This is what I just got when I clicked on the link to add my Mar Reward #

*We could not add your Marriott Rewards number to this reservation because the first and last names on the reservation do not match the first and last names on your account.*

When I pull up this reservation on the Marriott web site - it says the name is "Doe Smith" - my last name and DH's last name... I am trying to get II to transmit just DH's first and last name to Marriott.

On the II exchange cert that I received, it has Doe/Jane, Smith/John - so I can still check in by showing them the certificate even if DH is not with me.

I will continue to persevere. Or, I will buy a guest cert for $39 to correct the name and get the credit...being Gold has some very nice perks!!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 4, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Bill, I am just curious.....is your name on your II account the same as the  name on your Marriott Reward account?
> 
> My II account has both mine and DHs name on it - we have different last names....so our confirmations from II are always sent with a strange combination of our names such as "John Smith Doe" or John Doe Jane".
> 
> ...



It was different (Bill vs William)  But now it is the same on both II & Marriott rewards.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 4, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> It was different (Bill vs William)  But now it is the same on both II & Marriott rewards.


Which did u change? II or Marriott rewards?


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 4, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> This is what I just got when I clicked on the link to add my Mar Reward #
> 
> *We could not add your Marriott Rewards number to this reservation because the first and last names on the reservation do not match the first and last names on your account.*



This is the message you would get if your names matched and you were trying to attach your MR number to an II exchange:

*Let’s talk. Please call 1-800-MARRIOTT to add your Marriott Rewards number to your existing reservation. Changes to reservations not made through Marriott.com sometimes need to be added by our reservation associates.*



GrayFal said:


> I will continue to persevere. Or, I will buy a guest cert for $39 to correct the name and get the credit...being Gold has some very nice perks!!!



I'd wait until check-in and ask them to make sure your MR number is attached then - it usually works.


----------



## wsrobinson (Oct 6, 2009)

Try to call the resort directly.  I was told that the reservation was locked and that they couldn't edit it (because it was a getaway purchased from II).  I called the resort and the woman who answered the phone added immediately with no questions asked!!!

With this stay, I hit my 50 nights and will be "gold" when I'm in Paris next August.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just added my Marriott reward number to my newest II exchange into NCV.

Just called 800 Marriott and no questions asked other than what is your reward number. Showed up online within 30 seconds. 

Easy.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Dec 9, 2009)

I just checked my MR account.  I currently have 22 nights towards my Elite level for the year.  15 of those nights are my "bonus nights" and 7 are from my Surf Club week.  The cool part is, I rented that week.  But I still got the nights.  I have reserved II getaways for 2 co-workers this year to Marriott resorts and I did not get anything for those.  Expected.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2009)

We recently stayed at MGV and had two weeks reserved, one as an II getaway and the other as an exchange through II. We actually checked in a day late and left several days early. Though I called and "checked out" on the actual checkout day. Received all 14 nights. Didn't get the double nights/points on the TS stay even though it should have been eligible under our megabonus offer. We did get double nights/points for our one night stay at Ocean Point that was booked through Marriott.com. They just don't offer the double nights for any actual TS stays (exchange, getaway or owner reservation).

The last stay along with some double night hotel stays gave us 55 nights, enough to renew gold and 5 roll over nights to help us achieve gold again next year, not sure it will be enough though since we will likely be using some reward stays next year that don't count for elite night credit.


----------



## brigechols (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an upcoming stay (exchange) at Grand Chateau. The Marriott customer rep told me that Marriott reward points are unavailable for that stay. Will try Bill's suggestion and send an email to Marriott.


----------



## wegottago (Apr 1, 2010)

*linking MR rewards # to TS stay*

I was trying to remember how to do this.  As per these posts I called:
1-800-627-74688  (marriott) and had 3 TS's linked to my MR account and can now see the reservations.  Very Simple and quick!


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 1, 2010)

called about getting  my reward number on an 'informal' exchange - we just switched our owned unit with another couple at another resort
Their reward number is linked to reservation and marriott would not add ours

Will try when we actually show up at the resort


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 1, 2010)

I called yesterday to add an upcoming exchange; the rep at the MR Guest Services # had to put me on hold while she connected to the MR reservations # but between the two of them it took about 30 seconds and it showed in "Upcoming Reservations" immediately.

I can't figure out why it can't be done through the link online, or why Marriott doesn't seem to be in a hurry to fix it if it's a glitch in the system, but I don't care as long as it can be done with one quick phone call.  And so far, I haven't had the problems that some have reported.  <knock on wood>


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 1, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> called about getting  my reward number on an 'informal' exchange - we just switched our owned unit with another couple at another resort
> Their reward number is linked to reservation and marriott would not add ours
> 
> Will try when we actually show up at the resort



I wonder if you would be able to get it done in advance if you did a three-way phone call, and both of you switched the MR numbers at the same time?  But then again, you might confuse the reps so much that the whole system shuts down for three days.  :rofl:


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> called about getting  my reward number on an 'informal' exchange - we just switched our owned unit with another couple at another resort
> Their reward number is linked to reservation and marriott would not add ours
> 
> Will try when we actually show up at the resort



You will have to have it updated at check in. It has been reported that if someone attaches their MR# to a reservation it can't be changed again until checkin.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 1, 2010)

wegottago said:


> I was trying to remember how to do this.  As per these posts I called:
> 1-800-627-74688  (marriott) and had 3 TS's linked to my MR account and can now see the reservations.  Very Simple and quick!




Very helpful information.  Thanks for posting it.



.


----------



## nanceetom (Apr 4, 2010)

I received credit for 2 getaways this year to ford manor club and also ocean club.


----------



## gomike (Dec 29, 2010)

Just spent two weeks at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, was greeted as platinum told I would get my 500 points, nothing has posted.  What is the best procedure to getting the night credit and bonus points to post after a stay.

I have had 7 other timeshare weeks post flawlessly this year.  This is my first issue.

It has been a few weeks and they have not posted yet.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 29, 2010)

You don't need to do anything.  They should post within a week.



gomike said:


> Just spent two weeks at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, was greeted as platinum told I would get my 500 points, nothing has posted.  What is the best procedure to getting the night credit and bonus points to post after a stay.
> 
> I have had 7 other timeshare weeks post flawlessly this year.  This is my first issue.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 29, 2010)

500pts x $0.0125 = $6.25.  Wouldn't even buy a bag of chips.  . I find the wine and cheese a better plat 'gift'.

Brian


----------



## gomike (Dec 30, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> 500pts x $0.0125 = $6.25.  Wouldn't even buy a bag of chips.  . I find the wine and cheese a better plat 'gift'.
> 
> Brian



No option at MVC


----------



## aka Julie (Dec 30, 2010)

gomike said:


> Just spent two weeks at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, was greeted as platinum told I would get my 500 points, nothing has posted.  What is the best procedure to getting the night credit and bonus points to post after a stay.
> 
> I have had 7 other timeshare weeks post flawlessly this year.  This is my first issue.
> 
> It has been a few weeks and they have not posted yet.



We checked out of Lakeshore Reserve on Christmas Day and no nights or points have posted for us either.  Had major problems with the front desk using one of the Marriott gift cards I bought during the recent promotion.  They "zeroed" it out when we checked in and when we checked out we hadn't used all the money and they said they had no way of crediting it back to the gift card.

We moved over to the JW Marriott after checking out of Lakeshore Reserve and that night and points have already posted.

Edited:  I just checked my husband's MR account and the points and 7 nights have now posted.


----------

